# Pic Slideshow Mosaic



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hey Guys
Does anyone have information about a program that was on Windows8
But appears to be deleted in the new Windows 8.1 version


The program I am talking about, is a slide show mosaic collage, that
radomly shuffles your pics. Anyone remember this site, and IF so
can you recommend a similar type of program?

Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

They have replaced Collage with this feature in 8.1: Windows 8.1 Tip: Use a Photo Slide Show on Your Lock Screen | Windows 8 content from Paul Thurrott's SuperSite for Windows


----------



## Searda512 (Feb 26, 2013)

With all the picture viewing apps and software programs out there
is there a similar random slideshow collage ... program that i can use
instead? thanks


----------

